# Here's my new ride



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice! Now let the mods begin.


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

....sexy....


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

boogyman said:


> Nice! Now let the mods begin.


I had the front side windows tinted this morning. Does that count?


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

pathfinder100 said:


> I had the front side windows tinted this morning. Does that count?


of course it does! i'll be doing the same thing shortly, though it seems that my truck already has some kinda factory tint (the glass itself).

how dark did you go?


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

amm888 said:


> of course it does! i'll be doing the same thing shortly, though it seems that my truck already has some kinda factory tint (the glass itself).
> 
> how dark did you go?


I just did the legal tint which I think is 35%. I'll take some new pics this weekend and re-post.


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

unfortunately there's no legal tint here, but it seems to be one of those things most people get by with anyway.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I do think that counts. The next mod should be some good snow tires. Since you are in the snow belt. Then maybe tow hooks on the front in case of emergencies, like pulling a soccer mom out of a snow bank.


----------



## 2004Pathy (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice looking ride, congrats! what are your mod plans?


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

boogyman said:


> I do think that counts. The next mod should be some good snow tires. Since you are in the snow belt. Then maybe tow hooks on the front in case of emergencies, like pulling a soccer mom out of a snow bank.


Yeah, I saw on Tirerack that these tires (Bridgestone 689) got really bad reviews. 

Infact, I almost backed out of the deal because of the tires. The original tires on this truck were more than 50% worn but it wasn't until I read about them on Tirerack that made me force the dealer to change them. I had them swap both wheels and tires with another Pathfinder they had on their lot. Those tires were almost new. They would not do it at first but then I told them it would be a deal breaker and then they said ok.


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

Great looking ride. I just tinted the front side windows on my "03 LE as well.

Got the pre-cut kit from Ebay & did it my self. Got the 20% to match the rear windows.


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

Beautiful 
Just need some mud, tires and you're good to go. Black's pretty:thumbup:


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

6T9_CHGR said:


> Great looking ride. I just tinted the front side windows on my "03 LE as well.
> 
> Got the pre-cut kit from Ebay & did it my self. Got the 20% to match the rear windows.


Got any pics?

I wanted to go darker but inspection stations are starting to cracking down around here on non-legal tint, so I didn't want to deal with that. 

I buddy of mine got pulled over for speeding recently by a state cop and he was question about his tint but he was legal.


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

2004Pathy said:


> Nice looking ride, congrats! what are your mod plans?


Nothing really planned yet. I would like to change the wood trim on the dash and console to the darker wood like on the Platinum series Pathfinder but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Andrew571 (Nov 17, 2006)

man that's a good a lookin' car! - I want pics of the full tint ! lol


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

pathfinder100 said:


> Got any pics?
> 
> I wanted to go darker but inspection stations are starting to cracking down around here on non-legal tint, so I didn't want to deal with that.
> 
> I buddy of mine got pulled over for speeding recently by a state cop and he was question about his tint but he was legal.


No pics with the new tint yet.....here are some before the tint. I'll try and get some in the AM
One great upgrade I did was getting Sylvania SilverStar bulbs for the headlights & foglights....a nice bright WHITE light....not the fake HID blue tint light.....nice addition IMHO.
Also since these pics I have added the sunroof deflector as well as the 2004 sillplates. The '04 ones are much nicer (stamped aluminum with PATHFINDER lettering)
$24 each in my charcoal/black color from Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports
2004 Pathfinder LE Front Door Kick Plate: CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

6T9_CHGR said:


> No pics with the new tint yet.....here are some before the tint. I'll try and get some in the AM
> One great upgrade I did was getting Sylvania SilverStar bulbs for the headlights & foglights....a nice bright WHITE light....not the fake HID blue tint light.....nice addition IMHO.
> Also since these pics I have added the sunroof deflector as well as the 2004 sillplates. The '04 ones are much nicer (stamped aluminum with PATHFINDER lettering)
> $24 each in my charcoal/black color from Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports
> ...


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

Bought them on ebay....they have them in PepBoys as well


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

Heres a pic with the tint....its 20% to match the factory rear windows


----------



## Andrew571 (Nov 17, 2006)

man that thing looks gooooooddddd

full vehicle tints r always sexy, seems like no matter what u put them on


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice! That's what I wanted but the tint place woundn't do it because I might not be able to get a sticker.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Clean ride man. I could just picture your cargo space as speakers galoure.


----------

